# averatec 3150 bios



## turtleib4u (Jan 9, 2005)

hello,very troubled i have an averatec laptop 3150 that i went to its download site ended up downloading bios computor rebooted when that happend fan comes on and only black screen can anyone help please thanks


----------



## juliano.ma (Feb 2, 2005)

*Help me too!*



turtleib4u said:


> hello,very troubled i have an averatec laptop 3150 that i went to its download site ended up downloading bios computor rebooted when that happend fan comes on and only black screen can anyone help please thanks


Hi, I am with the same problem. if you got to repair I ask that orders me an email like you did!

[email protected]


----------



## pett20 (Feb 3, 2005)

i did the same thing i updated the 3150 and its out of warentee and they want $300 to replace the mother board and they wont that the EBAy recpt that i bought the unit new unopened ... that sucks just cus they have a bad bios and you install it and it brakes the system


----------



## juliano.ma (Feb 2, 2005)

pett20 said:


> i did the same thing i updated the 3150 and its out of warentee and they want $300 to replace the mother board and they wont that the EBAy recpt that i bought the unit new unopened ... that sucks just cus they have a bad bios and you install it and it brakes the system




if you got to repair I ask that orders me an email like you did!

[email protected]


----------



## Minh2005 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Averatec 3150*

Hello all!. I have the same problem just couples day ago. I call Averatec. Tech support there are terrible, Tech support did not know what is the Bios, Manufacturing mother board... helpless, they just want you to send in for service; they said 300-500 to fix that. 
I'm odering a Bios chip from www.badflash.com, It will ship to me for next couple days. $25.00 including shipping. I will try it when I get it. I will keep everyone a post it after that. Wish me luck!. Some folks had try it. They said that It worked. $25.00 is not expensive to try.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You are all illustrating the reason you don't upgrade your BIOS unless there's a specific problem you are addressing. I happen to have an Averatec 3150 myself, and it's running on the original BIOS just fine. _Don't fix things that aren't broken_. :sayno:


----------



## Minh2005 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Averatec 3150 Bios*

:smile: Just let you all know that Today I just got a Bios chip from Badfash.com . After changed my new chip; It is very good. It worked perfect.
Thanks to Jack at Badflash.com . Just $25 all fixed.
To Averatec: You are crappy with technical service. Or company just wanted to make money that way. Charge to fix this problem $400 is too much. 
Anyone got the same this problem just do like I did. I also thanks to Erik (Warren, OH) in unoffical averatec support forum to let everyone about Badflash.com. Thanks again Erik.
Averatec srevice is crappy.
PS: After computer boot. You should press F2 (default). Everything will run smooth.


----------



## rc454 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Averatec 3150 Bios*



Minh2005 said:


> :smile: Just let you all know that Today I just got a Bios chip from Badfash.com . After changed my new chip; It is very good. It worked perfect..


I'm curious. I am having the same problem with my Averatec 3200 (very similar to the 3150) and want to try changing the BIOS - but I can't find any removable chip. How did you change the chip? (Is the BIOS removable on these motherboards?) Thanks, Ron


----------



## rc454 (Mar 29, 2008)

Aha! I've been suspecting a problem with the BIOS on my Averatec 3200 since it has been refusing to boot up, but did not know how to reset it. There are no jumpers on the motherboard and there are no removable chips. (It's an AMI Bios)

I was going to remove the battery (it is soldered in) but decided to just short the battery terminals for a couple of seconds first. Viola! That did it. The computer booted right up and prompted to hit "F2" to reload the default BIOS settings.

So far it is working great. We'll see how long it lasts but at least I now know how to reset it.

By the way, to access the BIOS battery in these is quite easy. Just remove the top part of the case where the palm reset/touchpad is. The only tricky part is to release the little plastic clips on each side of the case, but that is easy to see once you get all the screws pulled so as to open a small gap on each side. (Don't forget to pull the RAM access panel off the bottom - there is one screw hidden inside that compartment).


----------



## bucky7 (Apr 23, 2009)

Mine is an Averatec 3200 with the soldered rechargeable battery. How do you jump that (or short it?) Also, I only saw one pin(on top) that held the batter in place but seemed to be a metal surface beneath BIOS battery that would complete the circuit. Battery pictues though show two connectors one on top, one underneath. Regarding taking a 3200 apart, don't forget the screw under the keyboard too...:wave:


----------

